# Calling ALL UK Skunk owners and Breeder or sellers



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

The time has come with so many breeding pairs of skunks in the UK that there is a need to hold a registry for our furry friends. APH's have them, rat breeders know what lines carry tumours.. us well we know what they eat, and how hard they bite. With the support of a 1200 member facebook group a registry has bee developed to record, births, illness, deaths of you stinky companion. 

Having some regulation of them as a species in the UK may also help toward the EU allowing them to stay here in the UK 

very Small fee applies to cover costs

Ok it is ready, http://ukskunkregistry.webs.com/It really is simple to register 
Step 1 - Complete the form 
Step 2 - Await your invoice via email (paypal account not required you can enter your debit card details) 
Step 3 - Make Payment and Await the arrival of your documents 
Litters will be registered into the breeders names, new owners will need to complete a transfer of owner ship .


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Try this UK Skunk Registry

The link you posted doesnt work



Lucy1012 said:


> The time has come with so many breeding pairs of skunks in the UK that there is a need to hold a registry for our furry friends. APH's have them, rat breeders know what lines carry tumours.. us well we know what they eat, and how hard they bite. With the support of a 1200 member facebook group a registry has bee developed to record, births, illness, deaths of you stinky companion.
> 
> Having some regulation of them as a species in the UK may also help toward the EU allowing them to stay here in the UK
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

For a while I've thought that it would be nice to have more of an idea about what's out there.....especially of the less frequently kept animals (coatis, kinks etc).

However, I won't be registering my skunk. She's fairly old, came from a rescue type situation so practically no history is known, and she's neutered....so I don't think there's much point :2thumb:


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

From a morbid point of view, it is worth registering any skunk so that we can collect data on causes of death and common illnesses. Doesn't just need to be breeding animals  The registry may also be of use in cases of theft or straying/escaping.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Erm....I'm not really going to fork out my hard earned pittance of a wage for that though am I? 

As for straying etc....that's why she has a microchip


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Erm....I'm not really going to fork out my hard earned pittance of a wage for that though am I?
> 
> As for straying etc....that's why she has a microchip


 
Sadly micro chips are not always successfull at getting animals returned - they sometimes fail (was a bad batch recently that caused no end of trouble with dogs travelling too & from Europe!!) they also do migrate so dont get scanned properly & also so many vets/rescues et DONT automatically scan for a chip, especially in the less common pets :devil:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

And how would filling out a very simple non-specific registry form within a very small group, of which there are probably no others in the Rochdale area, provide greater assurance of a pet's return? If Rosy gets found by some random and handed to a vet, I'm sure they're not going to say "let's check the skunk registry to see who has one!".....around here, they're just going to say "what the hell's that?"

Apart from anything else, my skunk doesn't go outside unless I'm with her in the garden.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

What's more, the form doesn't even ask for a description or a photograph! How are the mother and fathers' names going to help return a lost pet?


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

In all honesty I did think of some type of photo/marking diagram as there is on a horse passport, but we are not trying o identify each individual skunk that is what microchips are for, we are not asking you to register to safe guard you own skunk, but the species in general. 5 skunks in a potential inbreeding problem was identified and investigated, luckily on this occasion is was uncle to niece (and turned out to be a false alar) but I am sure one day soon brother to sister mating are going to happen unintentionally. weakening skunk genetically. It is not good enough to own a skunk and breed a skunk because you like skunks. We have no idea what ailments they have and why, what lines do not produce enough milk to raise kits there is no record. This is an interesting project that yes admittedly is not going to be wonderful over night, it is going to take a few years. If you don't want to take part that is fine


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Our mini microchips for our monkeys come with a reg form.
In our name and the pets.
But i do for records as a micrchip wont stop theft.
Id need to see it and scan to prove was mine.
Vet will only scan if asked to do so.
And readers now can read all.
Universal.
Dont understand bad batch.
Vet scans before and after doing microchip.


----------



## Lucy1012 (Mar 21, 2011)

I am a licenced chipper and I have had only one either fail, or somehow be rejected and worked out of the body. I scan the chip, insert then scan again and I know I did his particular kitten and he was then sold a few weeks later the vet could not find the chip, I then travelled over and scanned every inch of that kitten and nothing.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Common when its just injected in.
Especially where they can reach when scratcing.
All mine are given a small cut.
Inserted and a small stitch.
Job done.
No problems at all.
Didnt realise you needed to be registered for microchiping.
Sounds a bit like some organisation getting money out of people.
Some collegues do there own.
Have done for years.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Lucy1012 said:


> In all honesty I did think of some type of photo/marking diagram as there is on a horse passport, *but we are not trying o identify each individual skunk that is what microchips are for*, we are not asking you to register to safe guard you own skunk, but the species in general. 5 skunks in a potential inbreeding problem was identified and investigated, luckily on this occasion is was uncle to niece (and turned out to be a false alar) but I am sure one day soon brother to sister mating are going to happen unintentionally. weakening skunk genetically. It is not good enough to own a skunk and breed a skunk because you like skunks. We have no idea what ailments they have and why, what lines do not produce enough milk to raise kits there is no record. This is an interesting project that yes admittedly is not going to be wonderful over night, it is going to take a few years. If you don't want to take part that is fine


 But it's been suggested on this thread that microchips aren't that useful. I disagree...and so apparently do you. I've already said that my skunk is chipped, so how would the registry help in retrieving her if she was lost? You've not given a satisfactory reply, i'm afraid. Mine is elderly and will never be bred from, so referring back to my original reply, I can't see how registering her would benefit me really.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Common when its just injected in.
> Especially where they can reach when scratcing.
> All mine are given a small cut.
> Inserted and a small stitch.
> ...


You don't need to have any sort of quals for microchipping....I've done it with many many different species over the years. As you said, it does seem like a way of some organisation getting a bit grabby and self important (although it is only 2 quid).....but I still stand by what i said that registering the less commonly kept species (not really skunks or APH) is a good idea.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> You don't need to have any sort of quals for microchipping....I've done it with many many different species over the years. As you said, it does seem like a way of some organisation getting a bit grabby and self important (although it is only 2 quid).....but I still stand by what i said that registering the less commonly kept species (not really skunks or APH) is a good idea.


With the endangered species its law to chip.
But with building to contented troops its a good way of who is who.
Then if moving on you have birth date etc to hand.
For £8 its a done deal.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> With the endangered species its law to chip.
> But with building to contented troops its a good way of who is who.
> Then if moving on you have birth date etc to hand.
> For £8 its a done deal.


Peter mate, I think you misunderstand.

I'm all for microchipping. I've done it with all my animals. But for the princely sum of £2, I just don't really get what the benefits of registering my skunk amongst a very select small group. I'm sure it would be beneficial for breeders chucking out litters every year, but for a guy like me it seems a little pointless.

I'm really prepared to be presented with a convincing argument to the contrary, but it seems like the people affected by this would rather spend their time slating me on silly Facebook groups instead :/


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Sometimes i should read all before i put 10p worth in.
:blush:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Sometimes i should read all before i put 10p worth in.
> :blush:


Actually I was very drunk yesterday, so when I said that all my animals are chipped, I'd forgotten that Kenny & Dolly aren't....but you try to pin a coati and stick a needle that size into it! Neeeeeever gonna happen!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> Actually I was very drunk yesterday, so when I said that all my animals are chipped, I'd forgotten that Kenny & Dolly aren't....but you try to pin a coati and stick a needle that size into it! Neeeeeever gonna happen!


Yesterday would have been a good day to experiment.lol
I just had fun mucking out pygmys.
Baby came to ground...curious as steady with us.
I put my hand toward her.
Then 8 pygmys went into protect mode...
Jumping at me etc etc.


----------

